# Pirates of Wildwood



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey everyone!! Haven't posted much this year, but here are pics of my pirate haunt from this year. Had about 150 TOTs this year!!

Dave of the Dead- finally got my pop up and FCG to work this year!!!! the pop-up was the scare of my haunt. It worked great for me!!!

Anyway, here are the pictures:
Halloween 2008 pictures by bauton - Photobucket


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job...looks like fun


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Like the jail (those poor skellies!) and the kids in costume are SO cute!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! I'm closely looking at all of the great pirate displays as we really want to do one next year. Cool stuff you've got there!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Doing a theme like that sounds like so much fun.


----------



## wilkster (Aug 1, 2008)

awesome pics of your yard!! love your pirate ship! whats the size of it?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cute little vampires.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

The ship is approx. 8 foot tall by 12 foot long. The masts are ten foot tall.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics
cute kids in costumes


----------

